# yguard - Erfahrung und Beispiele?



## beta20 (31. Mrz 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne meinen Code (.war - File) mit einem Tool wie YGuard erschweren zu lesen.
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit?
Ich möchte das ebenfalls gerne mit Maven (meiner Pom) machen.
Geht das?
Ziel ist es:  die .war - Datei mit dem Tool zu erschweren.

Kann mir hierzu jemand helfen und hat Beispiele?


----------



## Joose (1. Apr 2016)

beta20 hat gesagt.:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit?


Ich nicht



beta20 hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte das ebenfalls gerne mit Maven (meiner Pom) machen.
> Geht das?


http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2871638/use-maven-yguard


----------

